# how many model 3's did you see on today's commute ?



## Ole1

I just love seeing the world being taken over by Model 3's ! (tic)
.....
I travel a little for work and stuff, and it seems like I see very few model 3's anywhere but in so cal where i live ...

so, anyway, how many model 3's (and other Teslas) did you see on today's commute, in how many miles, and where ?


For me:

Monday, 04/08, 13 Model 3, 8 other Teslas, 22 miles, Los angeles

Tuesday, 04/09, 9 model 3, 6 other, 22 miles, Los Angeles


----------



## Vin

Do we count seeing our own Model 3 every time we admire the reflection in a store window 

Seriously though, I remember last year I was basically the only M3 on the road. Now I see at least a few a day and it's great to see the evolution happening. I admire the design and various colors out there and have
to look every time.


----------



## Bigriver

I see about 1 Tesla a week in over 100 miles of driving. About equally split between S’s and 3’s. I fairly often do a Pennsylvania to Indiana trip (about 400 miles each way) and usually see NO other Tesla’s on that trip, except at the superchargers. Tesla’s are definitely not taking over the roads I travel on. It’s always exciting to see one though!


----------



## slacker775

I see as pretty good amount of 3's, S' and X's on the roads here in the Tampa Bay area. There are a few X's wrapped downtown that seem to just be for shuttling folks around and/or advertising.


----------



## Bokonon

About 10 months ago, I'd leave work at a very specific time, just to catch a three-second glimpse of a Model 3 that happened to have the opposite commute as me. Back then, it was the only Model 3 I'd ever see in the wild around Boston, so those three seconds brought me great joy. 

Nowadays, it doesn't matter when I leave work, I typically see no fewer than 3 (and sometimes as many as 8) on my 20-minute drive home. And that's not counting the other two that park in my office complex, or the one that shows up every M/W/F for a 5pm Bikram Yoga class in my office building, or the one parked down the street from my house. 

What a difference a year makes!


----------



## garsh

We probably have a dozen in our parking garage every day now.


----------



## MNScott

Zero. Zilch. Zip. Nada. I know they are out there, but I rarely see any on my 35 mile commute.

Scott


----------



## JasonF

They're still pretty rare here in Orlando. I usually see one or two a week at Disney Springs, and on the way to/from work I'll rarely see one.


----------



## GDN

16 mile commute that varies between 25 and 45 minutes. There are anywhere from 3 to 6 or 7 in the parking area nearest me at work and I typically see another 4 to 6 on the commute. Usually no more than one X, but fairly evenly split otherwise between the S and the 3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

It’s too many to count at this point and there are 5 at my kids school for drop off and 7 at my office.


----------



## Ole1

Curious where ya'all are located, especially Scott, who hasn't seen any ...


----------



## Ole1

Also today:
Weds, 04/10, 17 model 3, 10 other, 22 miles, Los Angeles


----------



## GDN

Ole1 said:


> Curious where ya'all are located, especially Scott, who hasn't seen any ...


Scott shows to be in MN. If you are reading the forum on a phone you can turn the phone to landscape and the profile avatar/profile information will show up. I think most of us have the location populated there so that is why I didn't include it in my text.

If you can't see that information at all, I'm in Dallas.


----------



## JasonF

Ole1 said:


> Curious where ya'all are located, especially Scott, who hasn't seen any ...


This topic isn't quite fair, because it also depends on where specifically your commute goes. Large highways might see more Model 3's just because they are a mix of cars from a larger area concentrated in a small space. Or someone who lives in an affluent area of town might drive through a lot of neighborhoods full of higher-end cars along the way.

My own route is on a main artery road that people take to go between Kissimmee and Orlando, so it's busy, with a demographic ranging from blue collar to middle class. I'm less likely to encounter more expensive cars on that route because there are only a couple of neighborhoods they would be going to or from - the rest will likely be on the main highways through here, headed north or east of the city.


----------



## Midnit3

In Philadelphia I saw two during my travels... always try to wave but is that not a Tesla thing? When I had a Dodge SRT8 we would always nod when we ran across each other.


----------



## JasonF

Midnit3 said:


> In Philadelphia I saw two during my travels... always try to wave but is that not a Tesla thing? When I had a Dodge SRT8 we would always nod when we ran across each other.


In Florida nobody waves at all, probably because most of us have tinted windows, and we can't see each other.


----------



## ChristianZ

I didn't see any today. I have an 85 mile round trip commute. I did see a couple on Monday. I'm sure I'll be seeing more as time goes on.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JasonF said:


> In Florida nobody waves at all, probably because most of us have tinted windows, and we can't see each other.


I always wave, but your assessment is accurate in my experience -- return waves are probably 1 in 10.


----------



## MelindaV

Ole1 said:


> Curious where ya'all are located, especially Scott, who hasn't seen any ...


member's location are under their names (if you are on mobile, rotate your phone to landscape).


----------



## MMMGP

Too many to count...


----------



## MNScott

I'm in the Twin Cities metro area in Minnesota.


----------



## JasonF

You know what's funny? I made those posts above about Model 3's being rare on my commute through Orlando, and now I've seen 4 of them in the last 2 days.


----------



## Vendacious

I can't count them fast enough to keep up. Dozens on every drive. The other day picking up my kids at school there were four parked side-by-side and a model S a few spaces away.


----------



## lance.bailey

Spotted two on the drive home today around 4:30 (southbound 99 toward White Rock just after the tunnel). Both of them were Midnight Silver. I wished it was a Friday or a Tuesday so that I would have been driving the matching 3rd!


----------



## Artdept

15 mile commute each way and I see 10 -15 M3 each way . 
Did I mention I live in the Bay Area? 
The m3 is like a corolla around here.


----------



## Spiffywerks

7 mile commute each way:
13 Model 3s
4 Model S
2 Model X

There are 5 other Model 3s in my neighborhood. There was a huge M3 population explosion around here.


----------



## beastmode13

There are more 3 than BMW 3 or Honda Accord during my commute. Highest concentration in US.


----------



## JasonF

I'm surprised nobody in this thread zoomed in on the forum icon I use! Look closely in the rear view mirror. It has not been photoshopped.


----------



## Perscitus

I don't commute with a car, but have seen a huge uptick in Model 3s across the Tri-State (all different colors and specs) over the past 2 quarters. Significantly more than the previous 2-4 of course. 

Model 3s are everywhere from interstates to parkways, suburb roads, state parks trail heads to industrial zone dead-end streets. At least one or two at most parking lots I end up visiting. 

Better yet, if we factor in Model S and Xs, I typically see a Tesla (or a few at once) every couple of minutes this Spring. The only rare ones here are the old Roadsters (only see a few of these across Long Island).


----------



## StromTrooperM3

I've seen a total of 6 other model 3s since I got my car 5 months ago. 😎


----------



## Kizzy

I drove maybe just under 200 miles round trip on Saturday. I saw, let's see. 3-4 parked in one location, but overall saw 1-2 dozen. I was thinking to myself that I can't go a few miles without seeing a Tesla these days (in my area). I remember when Model 3 was a relatively rare sighting. Now I see my exact model (at least in looks) just about every time I take a longer drive (50 miles or more) on the freeway.


----------



## lance.bailey

Today I drove in a couple of hours later than usual (7:15) and saw four. 
red performance in my neighbourhood (must be new, i've now seen it two days in a row and never before)
white on hwy 10 westbound
black RWD on 99 before the tunnel (exchanged a head nod, but noticed that their right front headlight is out  )

The black RWD was nice as it showed me the HOV path to the tunnel, I never need it at 5:30am - so big Kudos to you for letting me follow you through the maze of ramps, exits, overpasses and merges.


----------



## viperd

I don't usually see any on my commutes to/from work. My commute is <8 miles, so I go home for lunch. But today I saw one just outside my neighborhood on my way to work (from home on lunch break). I waved, but he was more concerned with zooming to the parking lot on the other side of the road.


----------



## chaunceyg1

My side of Orlando (MetroWest/Hiawassee/Universal) I see plenty every day. There are seven (maybe eight now) Model 3s that park in a group in our parking garage at work.


----------



## MelindaV

lance.bailey said:


> Today I drove in a couple of hours later than usual (7:15) and saw four.
> red performance in my neighbourhood (must be new, i've now seen it two days in a row and never before)
> white on hwy 10 westbound
> black RWD on 99 before the tunnel (exchanged a head nod, but noticed that their right front headlight is out  )
> 
> The black RWD was nice as it showed me the HOV path to the tunnel, I never need it at 5:30am - so big Kudos to you for letting me follow you through the maze of ramps, exits, overpasses and merges.


how do you know the last two were RWD?


----------



## lance.bailey

I was going by badging on the back.


----------



## MelindaV

lance.bailey said:


> I was going by badging on the back.


But you can't see the badges when the owner chose to not have it installed (or removed if it came with it).
My badge is hanging on the garage wall.


----------



## lance.bailey

fair point


----------



## PEIEVGUY

I beleive there are only 2 Model 3s registered to the entire province of Prince Edward Island, one of which (red) I sometimes see around the Stratford area (East of Charlottetown. 

Hopefully in a few months I'll see a third one in my garage lol


----------



## TomT

Very few of any flavor here in northern Georgia...


----------



## HCD3

Saw a silver model 3 in my town . We both flashed high beams.


----------



## travis1906

I see tons everyday now. I see all 3 models (S, X and 3). M3’s certainly increased over the past 6 months or so. There are about 4 other M3’s other than mine that park in my work parking garage. Couple S and one X also parked in the garage.

Live in Northern Virginia and work in Maryland.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

Only 2 on our trip to Burbank. Didn’t see any on our trip to Irvine.


----------



## Rob_M

It's funny - for a solid month while I was waiting for my 3, I didn't see a single one. I actually had -never- seen one in our area prior to ordering, but chalked that up to not really paying attention. On the day before delivery, I saw a red 3 and a black X. Those were the only two I've ever seen in the area, I've had mine for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

Louis Umphenour said:


> Only 2 on our trip to Burbank. Didn't see any on our trip to Irvine.


For the trip from Irvine to Long Beach we saw 7.


----------



## SR22pilot

TomT said:


> Very few of any flavor here in northern Georgia...


You must mean way north of Atlanta. I live in Alpharetta and usually see several every day. My commute is 9 miles.


----------



## MelindaV

I see multiple a day (as in stopped counting) between my commute and around my office, but yesterday met a friend for lunch downtown and while looking for parking near his office, passed 3 parked and 2 more driving (in a 3 block radius). Then from a window seat, saw 4 more drive passed the restaurant. So 9 over 75 minutes.


----------



## TomT

Yep, northern Forsyth County...



SR22pilot said:


> You must mean way north of Atlanta. I live in Alpharetta and usually see several every day. My commute is 9 miles.


----------



## SR22pilot

TomT said:


> Yep, northern Forsyth County...


Hmmm... clearly Yankee Forsyth vs. Southern Forsyth.


----------



## PNWmisty

Last fall I started to see a lot of them, seemed like they were breeding with each other. But I can't say I've noticed any increase since then. We live on an island (accessible by three bridges) and have identified about 8 local Model 3's (three live within 4 blocks of us). But most days we see zero. When we take the 90 minute trip to visit Seattle or Bellevue we have about a 60% chance of seeing one on I-5. It really does seem like there were more last fall (we saw three Model 3's on I-5 all at once and two or three other ones). Our last two trips to Bellevue, the Tesla capital of Washington, we saw zero or one. Last fall, every time we would go there, Model 3's were swarming all around us like bees near their hive.

I can only conclude that Model 3 owners drive their cars a lot more when the car is newer.


----------



## RonAz

I live just outside of Scottsdale, Az. and I see many Model 3's everyday. Many S's and X's on the roads where ever I go. It's not just the Tesla's though. Sometimes the Safeway parking lot resembles an exotic car show. People really do go shopping in their $200,000 vehicles!


----------



## Tinker2A

Finally! I have seen another Model 3 on my commute. Tesla cars are still quite rare in eastern parts of Germany. Rare enough that every other Tesla driver I have seen while driving my Model 3 has greeted me back ...


----------



## GDN

Not all 3's, but plenty of Tesla's.  Didn't get the S that was behind me. This morning on the way to work.


----------



## TomT

None. Rarely see any here...


----------



## Scubastevo80

40 mile round trip commute in NJ. Maybe one in the morning going to work at 6am, at least 3-5 on the way home at night. I don't personally wave, but I've gotten 1 wave and a handful of those "Tesla penetrating stares" into the car.


----------



## lance.bailey

yesterday (yay "Tesla Tuesdays") on hwy 99 southbound from Vancouver to White rock saw a red M3, black S, blue X and an identical midnight silver behind me. It pulled up beside me once but for the most part got trapped by traffic a couple of cars back.


----------



## 2pix

Eastern North Carolina has few Tesla's while RDU area has them everywhere. My town is up to 7 total. 8 counting the one that commutes in. Might see one of them occasionally on my daily commute. I have a higher probability seeing Tesla's traveling using the supercharger here.


----------



## Bokonon

I think I saw 9 or 10 on my way home yesterday, a new record, but the more interesting data point was this:

One of those Model 3s is one I usually see, either pulling into its owner's driveway as I wait in a left-turn lane, or parked there already. But yesterday, I noticed a second, new-looking Model 3... parked in the neighbor's driveway!

Gee, how do you think that happened?


----------



## lance.bailey

Mitosis.


----------



## PNWmisty

lance.bailey said:


> Mitosis.


That's funny. I was going to suggest maybe the first Model 3 was pregnant but mitosis makes a lot more sense! Elon Musk should get his brightest working on this to increase factory output. If they could clone every car they make, it could potentially double the output without having to add any new production lines!


----------



## Vendacious

In addition to my car you can see one in each lane in this picture and there was another 3 cars ahead in the center lane that isn't visible. This is pretty typical of my commute.


----------



## Spiffywerks

7 Model 3s and one Lone Ranger.  (The 7th one is black in the far back right side)


----------



## RocketRay

I see two to three per minute on the other side of the 405.


----------



## Bokonon

My commute recently shrank from 9 miles to 3 (10 minutes each way) and yet I still regularly run into five-ish Model 3s per day. 

Related metric: today I went out for a two-hour bike ride into the outer Boston suburbs, and still counted twelve Model 3s (including two rare silver metallics).... basically one every ten minutes. A few had the Dual Motor badge, most had newer EV plates, so I suspect that quite a few were actually SR+ variants. My general sense has been that the Model 3 population around here has really expanded following the introduction of the SR+... as if a lot of folks with an aging 2nd/3rd-gen Prius were waiting for the long-promised $35K Model 3 to trade them in.

Demand problem... lulz.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

There is no "demand problem" in the Tampa Bay area. Lots of Model 3s around and many of my friends are: looking / just ordered / just received one...


----------



## Dangermouse

Last night we saw three Model 3’s. Not unusual for this area, but interestingly...all three had 30-day tags.
Maybe it will be a record quarter.


----------



## GDN

Dangermouse said:


> Last night we saw three Model 3's. Not unusual for this area, but interestingly...all three had 30-day tags.
> Maybe it will be a record quarter.


No way - can't be. There is no demand.


----------



## Dr DuMont

I commute from North of DFW to downtown Dallas. Sometimes I see one or two on the freeway. Building across the street has 2 or 3 Company Black Model 3s. And 4 free 30 Amp chargers. I admit to schnurring a few kW from time to time...

There are several in my little town, but I have the only Pull Me Over Now Red Model 3. I saw one in the Wendy's parking lot yesterday, I wanted to go bark at him, maybe mark my territory! :yum:

Turns out he was just passing through, so he's cool...


----------

